# From the dumps to hunting awesomeness!!



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I was all bummed out about this deer season. This would be the first year in my life I didn't have a place to go. I have always been able to go with my grandpa as a kid then have had a lease as an adult. 
Well this year I am Working on buying a new house so didn't spend the money on a lease and have been regretting it. 
After some thinking I remembered a place that belongs to my best friends wives family. There was a death in the family a few years ago and last I heard it was gone. Now the place is just out side of Bay City on the Colorado river. It was only hunted by me and my friend for one year. Before that not hunted in the LAST 60 YEARS!!! It's only 300 acres and is packed full of deer!!! I have never seen less the 20 deer out there. Well I called my friends wife and asked her what had happened to the place. 
Well come to find out nothing has been done with it so I asked the big question she told me she had to talk to her family.... Well today she told me I could hunt it!!! I have seen more big bucks then anywhere I have ever hunted before and I get to hunt it!!! 
I'm so excited guys I can't even keep it in!!! I am going to try and go down this week and hang some bow stands and maybe hunt this weekend!!! 
Sorry for the very long post guys I'm just so pumped!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Life is good!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> I was all bummed out about this deer season. This would be the first year in my life I didn't have a place to go. I have always been able to go with my grandpa as a kid then have had a lease as an adult.
> Well this year I am Working on buying a new house so didn't spend the money on a lease and have been regretting it.
> After some thinking I remembered a place that belongs to my best friends wives family. There was a death in the family a few years ago and last I heard it was gone. Now the place is just out side of Bay City on the Colorado river. It was only hunted by me and my friend for one year. Before that not hunted in the LAST 60 YEARS!!! It's only 300 acres and is packed full of deer!!! I have never seen less the 20 deer out there. Well I called my friends wife and asked her what had happened to the place.
> Well come to find out nothing has been done with it so I asked the big question she told me she had to talk to her family.... Well today she told me I could hunt it!!! I have seen more big bucks then anywhere I have ever hunted before and I get to hunt it!!!
> ...


Pictures? Come on man. You're slacking. Get the game cams hung!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

O man!! I forgot about the trail cam!! Man I'm so pumped!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's fun to hear about. Good for you. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

The crazy thing is I'm not a trophy hunter at all!! The biggest buck I ever killed was a 13 1/2 8 point. Always hunted east Texas now this year I might have the opportunity to hunt big bucks!!! Man I can't wait lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

This is the land I will be hunting on!!! 
There has only been a few deer killed of here we mostly killed dukes in the 2 ponds!! Man I'm so pumped!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone know what time of the year the rut is in this area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats! It is great to see you so happy about the place. I hope you have a great season! 
Not sure about the rut their. Ill bet it's very early in the season. Someone on here will know. Congrats again. Looking forward to seeing you on here with a nice one. Brett


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I would recommend taking care of the land owner


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Bily Lovec said:


> I would recommend taking care of the land owner


There family lives right close and I mean the hole family live right there. I will be spending a lot of helping everyone out with anything they need lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Anyone know what time of the year the rut is in this area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
> Rrrrrrrwed


The rut is early. Probably already started or will be starting this weekend with the cool snap coming.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome deal for you James!! Let me know if you need help setting anything up and Ill give you a hand.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good things happen to good people...


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Glad to hear it worked out for you! I know I would be sad if I went without a lease.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Congrats*

I dont even know you and I got excited reading this!

I have been in the same boat not having a place to hunt and all down and out about it then the door just opens.... God is good .... I hope you have a great season!!!!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! I just shot the crossbow some and ready to get out there this weekend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Txsouthernman81 (Jan 8, 2013)

I live in Brazoria county (1 county over) and rut is on now!!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rubberducky, what are you doing still posting..... load the truck grab the bow and go!!!!! 

best of luck!!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thats very generous of them. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I wouldn't jack with much right now. Go and find a heavily used trail and get a tree climber up. Good luck!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I wouldn't jack with much right now. Go and find a heavily used trail and get a tree climber up. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Agree. Stay out as much as possible unless you are hunting. I would be surprised if those woods aren't their safe place given the open pastures around. Look for trails from/to the water and thick cover. I am betting that is where ol big boy will be.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

All right guys I'm heading out to hunt in the morning!!! I couldn't have picked a better weekend to go. With the cool front it should be a great hunt!! Wish I could have spent more then the one day this week but I will take any time I can out there!!! Might just whack a big doe if I get the opportunity!!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck! Enjoy it, should be an awesome morning.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

You are about a half mile from my house.

The rut in Matagorda county is underway now.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I have seen 5 does and one ok 8 point!! I'm hungry so I need a big doe for the freezer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

He is a stud of an 8 but young!! Had him with in 10 yards. That puts me up to 12 does and 3 bucks for the morning!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

This thread has been fun to follow. Maybe cause I wish it were me since I have no where to hunt this year. 
Good luck and hope you bag a nice one!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well the rain run me off but I seen a ton of deer and I'm looking forward to going back this afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow!! What a roller coaster morning!! 
Started out with some awesome hunting!! Then find out I lose my honey hole place to hunt do to a miss-understanding !! So sad and felling down I load up and headed home. Well once I got home got a phone call and I had I had my place to hunt back!!! Man what a day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

What? Are you in, or out?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in but it got a little scary lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

It was a miss understanding but it got resolved!! They are very good people even more so for allowing me to hunt out there that's for sure!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Good luck!! But dont let too many bucks walk...... You never know, there might be another miss understanding...


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

OK then, we've got a lot of time invested following this thread, so we'll need frequent updates and pics.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol man on my way home after I found out I want going to be going back all I could think about was the nice 8 I let walk and the 13 does and the spike lol.

Don't worry I will keep y'all up to date I will be heading back this weekend to try my luck again maybe this time I will kill me a nice one!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome .. and happy hunting!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My god!! How is it not Friday yet!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Its not even thursday yet, but I will be in the stand at daylight in the morning  I try to think about you!!



rubberducky said:


> My god!! How is it not Friday yet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
> Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

What what!! It's Friday!! I or every packed and ready to go jut waiting until 4 then I'm out of here!!! This weekend I'm going to take more and better pics of what I'm seeing!! 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Change of planes!! I'm out of here!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> Change of planes!! I'm out of here!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
> Rrrrrrrwed


 I've got that bug too!! Good luck to ya! Be safe.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One thing is for certain. When he's excited he can't type for doo doo on his iPhone lmao.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Deer are moving, a lot of bucks shot this morning...G-Luck


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> One thing is for certain. When he's excited he can't type for doo doo on his iPhone lmao.
> 
> TH


I'm not going to disagree with you on that!! But I'm here and I'm up in a tree!!! 
Here is my view for the afternoon








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> I'm not going to disagree with you on that!! But I'm here and I'm up in a tree!!!
> Here is my view for the afternoon
> View attachment 820497
> 
> ...


Wouldnt hurt my feelings any if you kept updating that pic, it helps us deskbound folks to keep it fullscreen!

Good luck!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Wouldnt hurt my feelings any if you kept updating that pic, it helps us deskbound folks to keep it fullscreen!
> 
> Good luck!


Well there isn't much to update you on yet lol. Looks like some rain is headed my way but other then that it's been slow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Wouldnt hurt my feelings any if you kept updating that pic, it helps us deskbound folks to keep it fullscreen!
> 
> Good luck!


It's been slow and hot! But it's raining now giving a nice little soaking and has helped to drop the temp down some. I feel sure that after this rain they will get up and move some 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

After a rain the deer will move around & check there scrapes. They will make sure the scrapes are fresh.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well here is the story!! I was told they found a deer that looked like it had been attacked my a cat over the week!! Bite marks on it's neck and the back end eaten pulled into the deepest thickest brush. Well today I seen one doe... That's it and she was running soo I guess if it was a cat that killed the deer it's still around and has all the deer laying low!!
But I did take a nice pic of the view!!







James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

What a beautiful property.


----------

